# CPT 33263 and 33264



## cindyt (May 6, 2015)

The primary crosswalk for these cpt codes is 00534.  There is an alternate of 00400 provided.  However, there are no instructions for when to use the alternate of 00400.  Does anyone have any ideas?


----------

